# lsusb doens't show device properly

## mose

Hello!

I'm trying to get a Freecom DVB-T USB to work. However I think that my system isn't recognizing it properly.

When I plug the device in an usb port I get this messages:

dmesg:

```

aspire2001 mose # dmesg

...

usb 1-2: USB disconnect, address 2

usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

usb 1-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

```

lsusb:

```

aspire2001 mose # lsusb 

Bus 004 Device 002: ID 046d:c001 Logitech, Inc. N48/M-BB48 [FirstMouse Plus]

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 6000:0001  

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

```

The freecom dvb stick is identified with ID 6000:0001, however I found that other people have this device recognized in this way:

```

Bus 001 Device 015: ID 14aa:022a AVerMedia (again) or C&E

```

Perhapes I'm missing some kernel features?

I don't post other configuration output because I don't want to mess up this post, but please ask if you feel that is needed some other information to bring help.

Any thought would be greatly appreciated, thank you.

----------

## mose

Nobody has an idea?

----------

## mose

bump

----------

## steveL

 *mose wrote:*   

> Hello!
> 
> I'm trying to get a Freecom DVB-T USB to work. However I think that my system isn't recognizing it properly.
> 
> When I plug the device in an usb port I get this messages:
> ...

 

Well that's good so far, it shows your device has been picked up on the bus. (Not sure what the disconnect, address 2 means, I'm not a USB expert. It might be your mouse reregistering when you're plugging the Freecom in.)

 *Quote:*   

> lsusb:
> 
> ```
> 
> aspire2001 mose # lsusb 
> ...

 My first thought is to ask what kernel USB modules you have compiled in. I'm guessing you've asked others which is needed for that device and have put the same one in yourself?

I don't think you're going to get the device to change its ID (someone else maybe able to correct me?) From experience with PCI devices, I'd say that it's just manufactured by someone else, and its ID isn't in the kernel list. In that case the fix is to add one line to identify that device to the kernel and tell it that ID should be associated with the same driver as 14aa:022a. This is a dreaded `kernel patch' but I hope you can see it's a minor thing.

OTOH I could be totally wrong, and USB device IDs are nothing like PCI ones. Can anyone else shed some light?

----------

## mose

Hi steveL, thank you for your answer!

I followed this how to http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/DVB_USB#DVB-T, and I compiled all the kernel features needed to get my device working. In this page is stated that the correct module for my stick is dvb_usb_dtt200u.

Actually I can do a

```

modprobe dvb_usb_dtt200u

```

and after all the following modules are loaded:

dvb_usb_dtt200u 

dvb_usb         

dvb_core      

dvb_pll     

i2c_core        

The problem is that lsusb seems unable to recognize this device properly... is it possibile that some kernel features about usb is missing in the filesystem?

I'll try to plug it in another pci, and see if the lsusb output is different

----------

## mose

I got the same output

```

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 6000:0001  

```

also on my Desktop pc... however this device id isn't related to the DVB freecom stick! I'm experiencing this problem only with this device

----------

## mose

[quote="mose"]I got the same output

```

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 6000:0001  

```

also on my Desktop pc... however this device id isn't the same asto the DVB freecom stick!

Added:

Windows too seems to recognize the device wih this id... so the question now is how to force the dvb module to use this id?

----------

## kraix

could you provide a little more output from your dmesg. If the device itself is disconnecting then you wouldn't be able to lsusb and see its ID.

----------

## mose

Well.. the device is disconnecting because I physically disconnected it and then plug in again, just to have the interesting lines at the end of the file.

I found that windows recognize the device with the same id, so I'm starting to think that mine is an "hardware revision" of the original device. However the id sounds a little "suspect" to me (too many 0   :Confused:  )

Here you are with the more output

```

Probing IDE interface ide1...

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 5.9, id: 0x126eb1, caps: 0xa04713/0x4000

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /class/input/input1

psmouse.c: TouchPad at isa0060/serio4/input0 lost sync at byte 1

hdc: MATSHITACD-RW CW-8123, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 512KiB

hda: 78140160 sectors (40007 MB) w/1740KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 < hda5 hda6 >

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

libata version 2.00 loaded.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> Link [LNKH] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 10, io mem 0xf4000000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 10, io base 0x00001200

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 10, io base 0x00001600

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 10, io base 0x00001700

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 1-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 5.9, id: 0x126eb1, caps: 0xa04713/0x4000

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /class/input/input2

usb 4-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 4-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

input: Logitech USB Mouse as /class/input/input3

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.2-1

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

oprofile: using timer interrupt.

ip_conntrack version 2.4 (4095 buckets, 32760 max) - 172 bytes per conntrack

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI Shortcut mode

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

ReiserFS: hda6: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda6: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda6: journal params: device hda6, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda6: checking transaction log (hda6)

ReiserFS: hda6: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 188k freed

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

ipw2100: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Driver, git-1.2.2

ipw2100: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:02.0[A] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ipw2100: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Connection

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 55414 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

Adding 1028120k swap on /dev/hda5.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1028120k

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

eth0: link down

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

[drm] Initialized radeon 1.25.0 20060524 on minor 0

mtrr: 0xa8000000,0x8000000 overlaps existing 0xa8000000,0x4000000

mtrr: 0xa8000000,0x8000000 overlaps existing 0xa8000000,0x4000000

mtrr: 0xa8000000,0x8000000 overlaps existing 0xa8000000,0x4000000

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 1x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 1x mode

[drm] Setting GART location based on new memory map

[drm] Loading R200 Microcode

[drm] writeback test succeeded in 2 usecs

Time: acpi_pm clocksource has been installed.

NTFS volume version 3.1.

NTFS volume version 3.1.

usb 1-2: USB disconnect, address 2

usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

usb 1-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

```

----------

